# Sensoren für die Hausautomatisierung



## drfunfrock (2 Mai 2011)

Ich arbeite an einem Forschungsprojekt im Bereich Hausautomatisierung und brauche ein paar Tips für Sensoren für die Hausautomatisierung- EnOcean ist teilweise geeignet, aber bei meinem Problem soll auch die Aussenwandtemp. zwischen Aussen- und Innenwand gemessen werden. Wegen der Alufolie auf der Isolierung wird EnOcean dann sowieso nicht ausreichen. Ich soll die Messwerte dann auf einem Server speichern. Hat jemand Tips für die möglichst wenig aufwendige installation von Sensoren?


----------



## WendeMarkus (3 Mai 2011)

Hmm, also ich habe also mit Beckhoff KL3202 und PT1000 Fühlern realisiert, wird für Dich aber wohl nicht infrage kommen wenn Du schon EnOcean aufzählst, vermute ich Du willst was mit Funk... 
und erklär mich Bitte mal folgenden Satz: 


> aber bei meinem Problem soll auch die Aussenwandtemp. zwischen Aussen- und Innenwand gemessen werden


 
da bin ich etwas überfordert, vielleicht ist er auch bloß etwas blöd formuliert 
Du willst praktisch die Temp. im Mauerwerk messen?

Grüße

Markus


----------



## thomass5 (3 Mai 2011)

... ich schau mal in meine nicht polierte Glaskugel und komme auf die Temperaturdifferenz der Wand die er haben möchte um die Dämmung zu erforschen. 

Was auch möglich wäre, um bei Funk zu bleiben und duch das Alu zu kommen, den Sensor von der Sendeeinheit trennen und die Sendeeinheit auf die "richtige" Seite zu verlegen.

Thomas


----------



## drfunfrock (3 Mai 2011)

Ja, die Glaskugel hats gezeigt  Das Mauerwerk besteht aus der Innenmauer, der Isolation und der Aussenmauer. Du hast recht, ich werd wohl EnOcean nehmen müssen, wo ich den Sensor per Draht anklemmen kann.


----------



## IBFS (3 Mai 2011)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Hat jemand Tips für die möglichst wenig aufwendige installation von Sensoren?



Such mal bei GOOGLE nach   "onewire"

Zusammen mit WIREGATE ein preisewerte Sache.

Frank


----------

